# Periwinkle ?



## Everett2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Has anyone herd of periwinkle?
Is it poisons to goats and if so are they going to eat it or will
They know better?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My neighbor has this growing in his side yard. My goats eat it when it invades with out any problem. I had looked it up when we first moved here and could never find anything that said it was toxic to children or pets.


----------



## Everett2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the reply. I am very new to goat's It's only there 3rd day
In the lot that I fenced off for them and they just now started to roam around
But the lot is almost covered in periwinkle


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is this the one you're talking about http://www.crescentbloom.com/Plants/Specimen/VI/Vinca%20minor.htm
Neither type shows livestock poison http://www.crescentbloom.com/Plants/Specimen/CA/Catharanthus roseus Parasol.htm


----------



## Everett2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yep that's it thanks so much I was really worried :thumb:


----------

